# Screenshot aus DvD/Blueray Film



## Cyrius (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte aus meinen Urlaubsfilmen die ich als avi auf meinem Pc habe hochauflösende Screenshots machen. Diese würde ich für eine Leinwand verwenden die die Maße hat 120cmx80 cm wie und mit welchem Programm ist das am besten möglich?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Cyrius


----------



## ink (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Cyrius
Ich befürchte das wird nicht klappen.
In der Bildbearbeitung kann man "verlustfrei" verkleinern, aber leider nichts herzaubern was nicht da ist.

In der Regel brauchst du für ein solches Poster gefühlte 9500*4800 Pixel bei einer Auflösung von 150ppi (was für das Poster angebracht wäre).
Selbst bei HD Qualität deines Fimls, kämst du nur auf die Größe eines Din A4 Bildes (bei 150dpi).

Mit den gängigen Programmen wie Photoshop, Gimp oder Photopaint kannst du es versuchen, das Bild zu skalieren, was aber zu keinem guten Ergebnis kommen wird.

Du könntest es mit dem Rasterbator probieren, der dir das Bild in beliebig große Punkte umsetzt, was einen netten Effekt gibt (falls es dir gefällt).

Beste


----------

